# Best UK mouse food?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm wondering what the best food is for mice (supplied in the UK)? For hamsters, it's either Harry Hamster or Burgess Supahamster, but I haven't found any mouse equivalents of these. Or, is it better to mix your own food? It's something I do for my hamsters and would have no problem doing the same with mice.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's better to mix your own if you can - there are lots of threads here that will help you choose ingredients and tell you where you can buy them


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

I bought several bags of mouse and hamster food from shops, and mine wouldn't touch most of it so it seems to be a waste of money. I just pick out certain pieces from them and add things like porridge and mixed millet seeds.


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

I feed mine rat food - Reggie rat I think, n they seem to eat almost all of it so would recommend. No sunflower seeds or peanuts either 

Edit - that said I would prefer feed a mouse feed if possible, but I've read various places that mice shouldn't have too much protein - why is this?

Every food formulated for mice that I've seen has more than what fun mouse n other forums recommend. Confused :?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

There are mouse foods formulated for pet mice (lower protein) and mouse foods formulated for breeding mice (higher protein) and there are mouse foods formulated with crazy amounts of protein for some silly reason. What percentages are you looking at?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

For pet mice you want about 10-12% protein, for breeding and showing mice you need about 16-18% protein. Too much un-needed protein will damage their kidneys in the long run, but breeding and showing mice need it to keep their condition through stress and will use it all up.

I would actually highly recommend Reggie Rat for feeding pet mice. I fed my pet mice either Reggie Rat or Pets at Home rat museli and they did very well on it. They all lived at least 18 months in good health.


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Laigaie n Sarah. My mice do like reggie rat and seem to eat everything, so if you think it's a good one to stick on I prob will  Theyre pets not breeding stock, though they currently have a litter of bubs through no choice of mine! They also get porridge with a bit of blackstrap molasses, and toast now and again. And hard boiled egg when I have eggs.


----------

